# Household cleaners



## Cheleya (May 21, 2016)

Hi all,

Which cleaners can be used around birds? Petal is in our kitchen/living room area (we wheel him around)and so far we've been using vinegar and water and elbow grease. I'm a clean freak and like to disinfect things particularly in the kitchen and bathrooms. 

We have been using Windex in bathrooms upstairs and closing the doors after cleaning. What about windows? 

What's safe? I will buy it if it's available or make a solution...whatever it takes. I don't want to worry. 

Thanks!
Cheley


----------



## Clappaz (Sep 15, 2015)

Cheleya said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Which cleaners can be used around birds? Petal is in our kitchen/living room area (we wheel him around)and so far we've been using vinegar and water and elbow grease. I'm a clean freak and like to disinfect things particularly in the kitchen and bathrooms.
> 
> ...


The cleaning products I use around my birds are very few, but they get every job done:
◦Mild dishwashing liquid: Sometimes I feel things needs a good, old fashioned scrub down with soap and water. I wash cages, toys and perches safely with a small amount of Dawn.
◦White distilled vinegar and water: I use a cup or two per gallon of water. This cleans everything from cages to mirrors. I use this solution and soapy water, as above, as my main general house cleaners.
◦Steam: If you have a bird that manages to get food into toy and cage crevices, this is a great method of cleaning. The hot steam gets into places that can't always be reached with cleaning tools. It's perfect for cleaning playgyms and porous perches. It kills mold and fungus too. There are hand held models available at some online bird stores. Never use anything but water in your steamer.
◦Laundry detergent: I know a lot of you have birds that play with towels, under sheets or are always in contact with your clothes. Some even help do the laundry. I use Tide, but in lesser amounts that is suggested because I want to be sure that any residue is removed in the rinse cycle. I clean my bird's cage covers with this, and if you read my last post, you know that the cage cover spends a lot of time in Linus' mouth. Don't use fabric softener sheets, like Bounce, with fabrics your bird will come in contact with.
◦GSE (grapefruit seed extract) - This is a very effective antibacterial cleaner and great to have around for cleaning things like cutting boards, kitchen counters, and other places where food has been or will be.
◦Baking soda - On its own, it is great for absorbing oils and greasy messes. It also lifts stains when mixed with a bit of water to make a paste. It cleans effectively when diluted in hot water (about 1/4 cup per gallon of water), but leaves a residue behind that has to be cleaned or rinsed.

That's my list. These are the ONLY products I use that my birds might have ANY contact with wherever they might be.

I want to add that, in addition to aerosols and chemical cleaners DO NOT use freshening products like Fabreze or Carpet Fresh. They are directly responsible for the deaths of a number of birds. If something stinks, it needs to be cleaned, not covered with a prettier smell. Further, beware of solutions used in carpet cleaners and keep your birds well away from freshly shampooed carpet. No Scotch Guard type products on your furniture upholstery, either. Sorry. I know birds enjoy pooping on couches.

I want to impress upon you that many off-the-shelf products that claim to be "pet friendly" are not necessarily created with birds in mind. There are many bird specific cleaning products on the market. I have tried many of them, and find none to be more effective than ones you can make cheaply yourself from products you have in your kitchen. I advise you to stick with the tried and true methods of keeping your bird's environments clean and safe.

http://www.birdtricks.com/blog/safe-cleaning-solutions-to-use-around-birds/


----------



## Cheleya (May 21, 2016)

I didn't even think about laundry detergent and softeners. I just taught Petal how to sit on my shoulder today, in fact. 

I hate Carpet Fresh, Febreze and room sprays. Blech. I use Dawn, vinegar, and baking soda as cleaning products and buy them at Sam's Club or Coscto. 

Is it safe to use Windex on another floor of the house ONLY?

Thank you so much for this very helpful information! I will check out the link as well.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings those are wonderful ways of cleaning safely around budgies and other birds.the window cleaner on the other floor should be ok if you keep the door closed off and after you clean the Windows up there,open them up some to vent out the smell.you can put a small fan in there as well to help it clear out quickly.better safe than sorry.

Just be sure after cleaning the cage and toys,swing etc.to rinse them off well and dried.there are some threads on here to help as well on what's safe to use around birds.Blessings always.

May your budgie(s) bring you happiness and joy always:green pied:


----------



## Evemarine (May 31, 2016)

This is really interesting info. Is there any information or lists of particular ingredients or chemicals that are to be avoided especially?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Cheleya said:



Is it safe to use Windex on another floor of the house ONLY?

Click to expand...

There is no need to use Windex -- straight White Vinegar cleans windows exceptionally well.

The links below give excellent information with regard to safe cleaning products:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103895-safe-cleaning-pest-control.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103891-disinfectants.html

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339938-bird-safe-cleaning-products.html*


----------



## Cheleya (May 21, 2016)

Is grapefruit seed extract something that can be purchased at a natural foods store?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes and you can also order it on-line.*


----------



## Cheleya (May 21, 2016)

Thanks...I will check it out.


----------

